# Don't Forget Prehistoric Creature Day!



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2013)

Please mark your calendars for next month, September, on Friday the 13th, for *Prehistoric Creatures Day*. In fact, EVERY Friday 13th is Prehistoric Creatures Day, so go through your calendars now and mark off any and all Friday the 13ths.

I'll wait.

Perhaps the most touching remembrance I've ever seen of this day was when I was working as a waiter at an upscale-casual suburban steakhouse.  One Friday the 13th, probably  a half-hour before I was due to leave for the night, my manager comes up and tells  me to take table thirteen.  "Have fun with it," he tells me.

So I go over to greet table thirteen - it's a man and a woman, maybe in their mid-forties.  

And twelve stuffed dinosaurs.

Friday the 13th, I was told, is *Prehistoric Creatures Day*.  If you have  any prehistoric creatures in your house, you have to take them out to a  nice dinner on Friday the 13th, or else they will become angry and  rampage through your house, creating a huge mess.  So this couple, not  wanting to spend the next day cleaning up after a squadron of angry  reptilians, had brought their brood of dinosaurs out to dinner.

Most of them were kind of small (the kind of stuffed animal you could  put on your desk at work), but there was one rather large triceratops,  to whom I offered a booster seat.    The rest of the dinosaurs sat on  the table.

A dinosaur ordered a bottle of (expensive) wine.

A dinosaur tasted the wine, and declared it good.

The man and woman ordered their respective entrees, with plenty of side dishes to  feed the rest of the crew.

Somebody else dropped off the food, and when I came by a few minutes  later to make sure everything was okay, the table had been rearranged to accommodate all of the dinosaurs and their different culinary  preferences.  The carnivores were positioned around the steak.  The  herbivores gathered near the broccoli.  The fish-eaters were crowding  the fried lobster tail.  

Everybody was a fan of the bread, and I brought over a refill.

While they were eating, I went over to my manager.  "Manager," says I.   "These are by far the coolest, weirdest people we have ever had in here  ever.  We have to buy them a free dessert."

Manager agrees, and so after the plates have been cleared, I go back to  the table with the dessert menu, and tell them that, in honor of their  special day, we would like to offer them a complimentary dessert.

One dinosaur -I think he was a brontosaurus- was very excited by this.   Aided by the man, the dinosaur runs very excitedly to the end of the  table, eager to look over our desserts!  He loves dessert!  He loves -  oh no!  All of a sudden, the chipper brontosaurus wilts in the man's  hands, and drags back to his place on the table.  The man explains "He's  sad because he doesn't read English.  But dont worry, we'll read it to  him."

They ordered dessert, and everyone enjoyed it.  

I forget if the man or the woman paid the bill - I just know it wasn't a  dinosaur, which makes sense as it was their day.  They were being  treated.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 5, 2013)

:applause2::rofl:   If that was pure BS I don't wanna know!  I'll retire to bed grinning about that image. 

 Fluffy dinosaurs must be off the cute scale. 

It's only fairly recently that I've come to appreciate the people who go to Comic Cons dressed up as super heroes.  I always thought they were on day leave from institutions until I read up on them a bit and realised they included perfectly sane and intelligent people having a Hell of a lot better time than most of us.  
Long live whimsey!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 5, 2013)

A very good friend of mine in California is totally into Comic-Con, her "specialty" being anything Disney - she's _nuts_ about Disney. Here she is as Alice ...



She's a sweet, intelligent gal, been employed in a nursing home for something like 12 years, lives on her own and is one of the sanest people I've ever known. 

... and I just realized I have a typo in the title of this piece but there's no way to fix it, so my OCD is kickin' into overdrive right about now ...


----------



## Michael. (Aug 5, 2013)

.

I happened to mention this to our new neighbours  Deirdre & Lotta Blarney.

Lotta stated he would take us out to the next *Prehistoric** Creatures Day a*nd he produced the following picture which held pride of place at the last celebration he attended.

Check your local press for details of events near your location.

.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 5, 2013)

What a great story..I hope it's true because that kind of thing is what memories are made of. 

I have to get a stuffed prehistoric something...and tell Mr. O-gal we _have _to take it out to dinner on Prehistoric Creatures Day...that's one way to get to go out!  That's if he doesn't have me committed
:bananalama:


----------

